# Do u like travelling?



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Do u like travelling alot?

for me yes I want to explore interesting cities in the world!


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

Hell yeah!! I hate staying in one place for a long time, plus I like seeing different cultures and regions.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Of course, but budget is always a problem. Hence I tend to skip on the most lavish meals and hotels. For my last trips to Europe and Asia, I lived in hostels and tried some cheap local breakfast, a decent lunch, and then get a better dinner to wrap up a good day. It's amazing how much the hotel bill can come out after just a week.


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

To truely live, you must see how other people do it...

Besides, why not explore the world we live in?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Nah... not really.. I mean why leave what you know? Fish isn't surposed to be on land!

Just kidding.. I love it!... I would do it full time if someone payed me!


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

i think bugdet is the main problem followed by the air tickets


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I love to travel!
:yes:
It is my passion!!
:happy:
I make at least 12 trips per year, one a month.
:wink2:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

What a question in this section!! :rofl:

I used to travel a lot - now I don't have the money for it anymore  Okay at least I will go visiting friends and relatives in Sampa end of the month


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

i do, but i'm still young, so I havent seen much of the world yet. But I'm pretty sure that I will visit at least 100 countries in my life inshallah!
Money will not be a problem in the future, i will become a dentist. And they got paid a lot, just six years and the money will float in


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

Travelling sucks!


:sleepy: Come on. what kind of question is this?


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Of course I like to travel! But I can rarely afford it, although accomodation in many cities within Europe is often the smallest problem. Being an active member of an european student association has its advantages. I just have to ask members in the destination city if they can lodge me.


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

Off course! Everybody on this forum is born to travel! :laugh:


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

The question is not if I like to (where the answer is yes) rather its the problem that I can't travel as much as I like (no time not enough money)


----------



## Baianóide (Aug 9, 2005)

I love to travel.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Ofcourse but I don't like the flying part


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

I love to travel, I'm just too cheap to spend the money to travel.


----------



## mexicaninmontreal (Nov 4, 2004)

It is my favourite hobbie since I used to work for an airline and I had free tkts.


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Yes, I like being in airports too and flying. I also take heaps of pictures when I go.


----------



## Sergei (May 20, 2004)

What kind of question is this? Of course I love travelling! Who doesn't? :weird:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

"East or West, Home is best."



Umm, no.


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

Nice question in this subforum I'm fond of traveling, especially to discover new things in new areas with friends and share the experiences


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Honestly, who on an urban based forum dedicating to exploring cities around the world would say "no" to this question 

Travel is what I live for.


----------



## liverpolitan (Oct 19, 2004)

Not trying to be contrary or world-weary, but I’m not quite as enthusiastic as some others here. 

Have you never been somewhere and thought “I wanna go home”? Whatever town it is, it’s mostly just buildings, made of concrete and glass and steel, there are people in the streets, they wear clothes, and speak a language that has a very similar vocabulary to your own, inside each of their heads are a range of preoccupations that also whirl around your own head and those of your townsfolk. The coffee tastes different but the same. It costs more than at home, and it’s not how you like it. That cake is different but it’s just a cake. 

That hotel that took ten hours of searching for online is more often than not disappointing; with the rear view of a yard and lack of fire precautions and you end up sleepless watching CNN and think “hey, I never do this at home”. Have you ever been looking for that unsigned bus stop for the airport bus and thought “damn this damn bloody city, damn it to hell”? Have you ever just thought “I want to be at home, and drink a cup of tea, and phone a friend and talk about what is on telly?” Or, become so fatigued with that restless drive to walk one more street, see one more view, take one more picture, that in the end you just sit, drained, and think you need an emergency air ambulance to fly you home to sleep for a week. 

Then you arrive sweaty and stressed for the flight home, and stew in the overheated and hostile atmosphere of an airport for two hours. Unless you are lucky enough to be visiting cities with genuinely pleasant airports (eg Copenhagen or Oslo) you will just be itching to be herded like one of a flock of animals onto the plane home. 

I still travel, I’ve never been to Berlin and I’m looking forward to my first trip there soon. Also I’ve never been to Florence or Rome, which I want to do before I die. But, if like me you have to cram travel into ludicrous little bursts because of work and other commitments, it’s tiring. I think I’ve probably not used about two dozen flights in the last few years, and not all low cost ones, because other things crop up or at the end of the day I just can’t be arsed getting up 5.00am and putting myself through the horror that is a BAA-owned London airport. No I don’t want to queue at 6.00 am at the Upper Fucking Crust for a £3.99 spat and shat-on baguette (in biological terms, through poor hygiene, not deliberately). No I don’t. I don’t want to get on a plane that smells of shit (they often do). This weekend, if you offered me a free trip to anywhere in Europe, I would turn you down, because I really just want to stay at home.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Feb 8, 2006)

^Cracking post Liverpolitan; a very different point of view. Deep down, some of your points are strangely familiar. I can especially identify with these...



liverpolitan said:


> That hotel that took ten hours of searching for online is more often than not disappointing


Good, so I’m not the only who’s done this then?



liverpolitan said:


> Then you arrive sweaty and stressed for the flight home, and stew in the overheated and hostile atmosphere of an airport for two hours.


You're right! But WHY is it, no matter how close or how far from your departure time you decide to take a shower, and no matter how relaxed you feel, or how unstressed you think you are, you're ALWAYS sweaty when you get to the airport?! You still smell clean, but you feel dirty, so what's the point?! If it wasn't for me feeling the need to be clean and fresh as a courtesy to the passenger I may be sitting next to, I mightn't bother, though I'd probably be too embarrassed by the resulting smell. And why is it that if I feel the need to be clean and tidy before boarding an aircraft for other people's comfort as well as my own, how is it that other people don’t give a shit getting on board when they clearly haven't showered in the last 24 hours and stink like an elephant's inner thighs?!

(As for the hostile atmosphere, I’ve been the cause of it as well as being forced to listened to it).



liverpolitan said:


> No I don’t want to queue at 6.00 am at the Upper Fucking Crust for a £3.99 spat and shat-on baguette


Very eloquent, but there’s probably more truth in this than you realise!


----------



## demanjo (Dec 9, 2003)

I love travelling, but mainly point-to-point travelling. I just did an around the world trip... and found myself hanging onto experiences i just had in previous countries... it was a shame, it was tough to enjoy it fully. 

I love long trips to single places, namely Japan.... haha


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

I said No.

by mistake i was answering another question in a another section and just figured out that where i wanted to say Yes i said No and where i wanted to say No i said yes.

for the record i like traveling...

there so who ever is in charge of this can erase my vote. 

peace


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Hostile airports?


----------



## De Snor (Jul 28, 2002)

I am not a travel fan.
The time that is gone by going from A to B is always to long for me.
Per year I do some 30 trips so you know what I am talking about


----------



## SGoico (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm not addicted but I love travelling both locally and internationally. Wherever we go (me and girlfriend), we only try local food, visit monuments or historical places, mix with local people and also we like to experience the night life...


----------

